# Autopilot V2 Leaking and question



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Well i installed the air ride setup over the weekend and it went in pretty smooth but the issue i am having is an air leak that drains about 50psi in the tank over an hour of sitting. i took soapy water and sprayed all fitting and had no bubbles on the tank, and all bags showed no leaks... the only location i had bubbles were the 5 pressure lines leading into the autopilot v2. My question is... is there a trick to get these to seal?? i have cut all 5 lines twice now and they all 5 still leak... i cut the line flush with the tool, then i push it in firmly and then i pulled the outer ring out...but i am still getting leaking...

Another question i have is when i setup up some of the presets yesterday when the temp was around 85 degrees it road perfectly how i wanted it but when i started the car this morning the car at the same psi sat like 2-3 inchs lower then the day before.. is this normal?

Yesterday it sat flush with the top of the tire 
Fronts: 55psi
Rears: 40psi

this morning i had to go up to:
Fronts: 65psi
Rears: 50psi

just to get it to clear my speed bumps


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

make sure there's no scratches on the air lines or it will leak from it. Yeah temperature plays a big role in air pressure.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

If you have a leak that drastic it will throw off the V2 presets. You won't be hitting your presets till you address that leak first. As for the connections going into the V2 been there done that with my setup. For some reason I had much better success on a sealed connection if I didn't use the parker plug in elbows. In another thread someone suggested not pushing in the lines firmly rather push them in gently. Fix those leaks, once they're all gone then recalibrate, and I would even redo your presets. Hope that helps.


----------



## mikeyglamour (Aug 28, 2007)

storx said:


> Well i installed the air ride setup over the weekend and it went in pretty smooth but the issue i am having is an air leak that drains about 50psi in the tank over an hour of sitting. i took soapy water and sprayed all fitting and had no bubbles on the tank, and all bags showed no leaks... the only location i had bubbles were the 5 pressure lines leading into the autopilot v2. My question is... is there a trick to get these to seal?? i have cut all 5 lines twice now and they all 5 still leak... i cut the line flush with the tool, then i push it in firmly and then i pulled the outer ring out...but i am still getting leaking...
> 
> Another question i have is when i setup up some of the presets yesterday when the temp was around 85 degrees it road perfectly how i wanted it but when i started the car this morning the car at the same psi sat like 2-3 inchs lower then the day before.. is this normal?
> 
> ...


When I first installed my kit the tank leaked too, but only lost maybe 1/2 the psi overnight. And that was clear as day when soap was applied. Biggest thing i learned was to throw the ****ing teflon tape in the garbage and use the thread sealent on everything. As far as the tank leaking at the valve body, try cutting a larger section off the air line (like 2-3 inches) and don't pull out the ring, just insert the line. Another thing could be if the angle the line coming into the valve body is too much


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I thought the tank was leak free but water ran across one of the tank welds on bung and it made a few bubbles.... So I had my buddy tac over the pin hole and it seems to be only loosing 1 psi per hour on the tank which seems to be at the manifold... Cause I drenched the entire tank with soap and water to make sure and only bubbles I'm getting is at the manifold now


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had a similar problem w/ my manifold as well. It was leaking from Ports 1 & 5. I tried re-cutting the affected lines but it didn't work. I call Airlift and they Fedex'd me a new manifold, no questions asked. Make sure you talk to Jeremy Hart as he is one of the leads on the V2 system. The new manifold is better than the old for the simple reason that it's the latest software and it holds the pressures w/in 1 psi of the preset. It doesn't leak either... Make the call.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arclight1 said:


> I had a similar problem w/ my manifold as well. It was leaking from Ports 1 & 5. I tried re-cutting the affected lines but it didn't work. I call Airlift and they Fedex'd me a new manifold, no questions asked. Make sure you talk to Jeremy Hart as he is one of the leads on the V2 system. The new manifold is better than the old for the simple reason that it's the latest software and it holds the pressures w/in 1 psi of the preset. It doesn't leak either... Make the call.


What Tom said!

1.800.248.0892 select option 3 for tech support :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

In regards to your ride height, yes it will vary quite significantly with temperature. A warm day in the summer at 50psi could be 3 inches different on a winter day at 50psi.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

arclight1 said:


> I had a similar problem w/ my manifold as well. It was leaking from Ports 1 & 5. I tried re-cutting the affected lines but it didn't work. I call Airlift and they Fedex'd me a new manifold, no questions asked. Make sure you talk to Jeremy Hart as he is one of the leads on the V2 system. The new manifold is better than the old for the simple reason that it's the latest software and it holds the pressures w/in 1 psi of the preset. It doesn't leak either... Make the call.


 Thanks so much man


----------

